# Towing In The Snow



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been getting really jacked the last couple of days with all this talk of winter camping in the snow. I am a very experienced and competent driver in bad conditions, but the thought of pulling the Outback around in the snow scares the .... out of me!









Any advise/tips from those of you with experience in this matter?
For those of us without!

Thanks, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Hey Doug!
I am glad to think you are considering winter camping but we in the great Northwet don't have to go in the snow unless you go looking for it.

We have camped just about once a month in the winter last/this year but limit it to going out to the ocean. It is really cool to fly a kite at the beach in January! We were at Pacific Beach for New Years Eve and ended up having really sunny weather, cold at night though! It is nice to camp where there is at least power hookups for running the electric heater though.

Pick your weekends well and you will have fun. It is a bit of a pain to winterize/de-winterize the TT everytime, but worth the trouble. One thing that does help, I left the outside shower disconnected for the winter.

Scott


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

We're leaving for Florida in 3 weeks and I'm scared that I'll have to drive through snow and/or ice to get below Virginia!

I'll keep an eye out here for any advice...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've read about people putting chains on the trailer tires to help with traction. Me personally, I wouldn't take the chance.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug over Thanksgiving we're heading off camping, and the likelihood of snow is a strong possibility. After doing some reading here is my plan of attack. First off I won't go it the condition are horrible. I'll be driving in the afternoon, and have the numbers to check road conditions on the way. I have chains for the trucks rear wheels, and one set for the trailer - I might even get a second but I'm not sure I need it. Most of the way I have little concern but there are a couple of areas that are. I won't hesitate to chain up if needed, though if there is ice it doesn't do much good as you know. The USS Raptor has the plus that there is a lot of weight on the rear axles.


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, I have towed in the snow a few times, but I'm no pro (I'm from So. California where a little rain becomes "STORM WATCH 2005") The one thing I did that seemed to work the best was to turn the brake controller down so that the trailer brakes didn't lock up. I never have put chains on the trailer, I just put the tow vehicle in 4X4 drive very slowly. Towing in the snow isn't all that bad, but if there's ice on the road, forget it! The other thing that I have done quite a few times is closely watch the weather and get to your campsite and set up before the snow comes. In the areas we have gone the roads get plowed pretty quickly, so once the storms over we head home. We love to camp in the snow, the outback does great!
rmcculloch


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Slow and steady.

Pulling in the snow is not that tough, the main rule is just slow down.

If you are on hard pack, it is easy, no real special precautions needed just take it easy.
If you are on ice, chains all the way around and 4wd
If you are on slush that is not draining, slow down and chains are an option but I do not like them if you are getting down to the pavement.

Studs are an option also but I feel they are over rated and an expense you really do not need for every day driving.

Bring a few bags of sand/gravel traction mix and a shovel.

Pay very close attention to where you stop and what the grade is when you start. A grade that is nothing when moving may as well be mount everest if you try to go up it from a stand still.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Doug over Thanksgiving we're heading off camping, and the likelihood of snow is a strong possibility. After doing some reading here is my plan of attack. First off I won't go it the condition are horrible. I'll be driving in the afternoon, and have the numbers to check road conditions on the way. I have chains for the trucks rear wheels, and one set for the trailer - I might even get a second but I'm not sure I need it. Most of the way I have little concern but there are a couple of areas that are. I won't hesitate to chain up if needed, though if there is ice it doesn't do much good as you know. The USS Raptor has the plus that there is a lot of weight on the rear axles.
> [snapback]60670[/snapback]​


Glad you have a plan Babe - 'cause the whole snow thing scares me too. Hopefully we won't encounter it!

Sandi


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't thinkI would tow in the snow with DW along.
DW hates driving in snow and she would drive me completely nuts then









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am a very experienced and competent driver in bad conditions, but the thought of pulling the Outback around in the snow scares the .... out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug,

If you're experienced, you've already got it. Just slow down and drive way ahead of yourself. Anticipate braking very early and did I mention? - slowing down and driving ahead of yourself?









The last 20 miles or so, getting to where we camp, is mountainous (for Jersey, that means they're hills) and sometimes one lane each way. I just take it very easy and if there is a line of cars behind me - Oh well. I pull over when I can to let them by, but that is sometimes difficult. I'd rather have them cursing at me than laughing at me in a ditch.

A few things about the winter camping thing itself that I forgot to mention in a reply to Mike (sircarryalot). BRING A SHOVEL! I've had to dig INTO my site many, many times - more than I've had to dig out. Nothing worse than traveling for hours in crummy weather and not being able to get into your site. Been there, done that. Had to get a running start to muscle the popup in as far as I could before the jeep bellied out on top of the snow. I announced, "Well this is where we're setting up." I dug out in the morning - WITH A BORROWED SHOVEL from some hunters.









Frolicking in the snow brings a lot of moisture into the camper via wet clothes. I bring a collapsible, wooden clothes hanger and rig up a tarp around and over it. Then I point a catalytic propane heater into the area to dry clothes as much as I can before bringing them in for the night. DON'T START THEM ON FIRE! Condensation in the pup was a greater concern than in the Layton, as you can imagine. Be prepared to keep wiping off the windows. I just burn through the paper towels and toss em out side in a bag. If you use towels to dry the windows, you then have wet towels in the camper - keeping moisture in.

All-in-all, it's a blast and well worth the extra effort.

And did I mention - Just slow down, drive way ahead of yourself and anticipate braking as far in advance as possible?









Happy Trails, (Oh wait. That's your line.)

How about, hmmm, let's see - Oh yeah! 
Keep the shiny side up and the dirty side down. (apropos for the snow)

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great advise guys!

That's what I love about this place! What a great community we have built for ourselves!









Now all I can do is pray for snow, so that I can put some of this to the test.
Last winter was pretty disappointing around here, so maybe this year...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Last winter was pretty disappointing around here, so maybe this year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug - I'll send you some!!! No - better yet - come play in N. New England - the White Mountains are gorgeous in the snow!!!! Trust me - we'll have snow to spare! (Mt. Washington had 18" 2 wks ago and the lower elevations around it had 8-10 yesterday - ARRRGGGGHHHHHH!

btw - Puff is being delivered winterized!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I got pretty spooked big time in snow -- story is here at the bottom of the link. It was a scary situation, because I wasn't prepared for it. Had I been prepared, it would still have been tense, but doable. Just proceed with caution.


----------

